# The RG7620 Thread



## trayenshreds (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey there seven string lads,

I figured I would begin a thread with the aim to compare and contrast the Ibanez RG7620 (1998-2002) with the current modern Ibanez RG Prestige/Premium 7 string guitars. I was fortunate enough to acquire a Ibanez RG7620BK with the original "New 7" DiMarzio pickups from a forum member here quite a number of years ago- under my old and forgotten username, haha. Long story short- I LOVE THIS GUITAR! I have never personally found a reason to change the pickups. The version I have is actually a '98 model, so one of the earliest mass production 7 strings by Ibanez, second only to Mr. Steve Vai's Universe. My ideas for topics of discussion include:

-Compare/Contrast the '7620 versus more modern RG series 7 strings
-Be able to read the opinions of fellow RG7620 owners
-Discussion on the unique "New 7" pickups
-Discussion on mods people have made to their RG7620's
-Discussion on pickups people have swapped in place of the "New 7's"
-Hear recordings others have done with their RG7620's
-Shared knowledge on the history/heritage of the guitar
-General debate/discussion/appreciation of this instrument
(and of course other 7 strings!)
-Share and view photos of other users' 7620's
-Any other ideas anyone would like to add to the discussion are more than welcome.

Personally, I love the HH pickups, and the 5-way selector switch allowing access to the single coil variations. You can truly get some great sounds out of this guitar- and sometimes you can find the right one for a great price. I don't think I see myself ever letting this one go- I'm actually very interested in possibly modifying it to more suit my taste.

Discuss!

Also, a bit about the guitar for those who aren't familiar:

*Specifications for RG7620*
Name:	RG7620
Years:	1998-2002
Areas:	Worldwide
Made in:	Japan
Finishes:	BK (Black) (1998-2000) / DAB (Dark Adriatic Blue) (2000-2001) / GK (2000-2002) / GN (Gray Nickel) (1999-2001) / PL (Pearl White) (1998-1999) / RB (Royal Blue) (1998-1999) / VK (Vampire Kiss) (1998-1999)
*Body material:*
Basswood
*Neck joint:*
AANJ
*Bridge:*
Lo Pro Edge 7
*Hardware color:*
1998-1999: Black 
2000-2002: Powder Cosmo
*Neck type:*
RG7
*Neck material:*
1998-1999: 1-Piece Maple
2000-2002: 3-Piece Maple/Bubinga
*Fingerboard:*
Rosewood
*Inlays:*
Pearl Dots
*Frets:*
24 / Jumbo
*PU Config:*
HH
*Neck PU:*
DiMarzio 7-N
*Bridge PU:*
DiMarzio 7-B
*Controls:*
1 Volume / 1 Tone / 5-Way Lever
_Specs via Ibanez Wiki (RG7620 - Ibanez Wiki)_

Cheers!

Also included is a shot of my 7620 chillen on the bed


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 13, 2014)

I like this thread. 

I'm the proud owner of two 7620's; a '98 BK and a '99 VK  

Both have aftermarket pickups. Currently a BKP C-Pig/Liquifire in the BK and a BKP Rebel Yell/Air Norton in the VK. I've also had a set of Lundgren M7's, a Distortion/'59 set and a D-Activator bridge in the VK. 

My friend and I recorded this cover of Letter Experiment at the end of 2012:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i1a2BZMQwM

Not the best playing, but whatever haha I had just learned the song a week or so before

My rig has almost no resemblance to what I used then, though, and the guitar still had the M7 set (killer pickups, btw)

Oh yeah, the VK was refinished by one of the previous owners to be black pearl on the back, a sort of copper on the sides, and an almost swirled sort of top. I'll definitely be taking a few pics to put here since I can't really think of how to describe it haha

The BK is the stock black, but it was beat up kinda bad by the previous owner and I've been contemplating refinishing it to a bright/obnoxious Lamborghini blue


----------



## decoy205 (Mar 13, 2014)

This thread makes me miss my old 7620 even moarrrr. Here's my old one:


----------



## charlessalvacion (Mar 13, 2014)

I really love my RG7620. I got it from a trade with my RGD7421. Changed the pickups to a BKP & Air Norton. Had it set-up by a pro-luthier. Action is so low, very comfortable to play. Lo Pro 7 is very stable. Awesome guitar! Pics to follow.


----------



## MrMcSick (Mar 13, 2014)

I had a 98 or 99 7620bk back somewhere around 2001. I got it at a shop used for $450 back then. I wanted it because of the old morbid angel I used to listen to like God of emptiness ect. I was 20 or so and didn't know that much about specs back then or even how to date an Ibanez. I don't even have a pic of it  I knew it was awesome because I had an early 90's 570 a couple yrs prior to that. I was still mainly a drummer back then so most of my attention and money was spent there. I only had it acouple of months and was still playing drums in a band so I ended up selling it for money to get more drum stuff. Wish I never did, along with tons of other gear I had no idea how awesome it was at the time.


----------



## Given To Fly (Mar 13, 2014)

Here is my recently acquired 1999 Ibanez RG7620VK:







I'm not in love with the current pickups (Evo7 in the bridge and D-Activator in the neck) but other than that, I'm pretty sure you would have to spend $1000+ to find a comparable 7 string.


----------



## MrMcSick (Mar 14, 2014)

I WILL own a VK some day....


----------



## RevelGTR (Mar 14, 2014)

I owned a mint vk that I threw a CL/LF combo in, that thing was awesome.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 14, 2014)

Damn, all the love for the VK finish is making me sorta wish mine wasn't refinished haha

Maybe I'll refinish my BK to the Vampire Kiss. It could be my RG7620BKVK!


----------



## areyna21 (Mar 14, 2014)

Have a rg7620 vk and though it's a player I wouldn't have it any other way. Bought it for 300 at guitar center years back. It was hardtailed and had emgs in it so not perfect condition. My son dropped it and took a chunk out of the bottom. I contemplated painting it but I feel like I shouldn't. It is a guitar that will do anything and your not afraid to throw around. Rock solid neck that stays straight and just a comfy guitar to play. Just bought a liquifire still need to throw it in with my Warpig bridge. This guitar will probably always be with me because I have written almost everything on it.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 14, 2014)

areyna21 said:


> Just bought a liquifire still need to throw it in with my Warpig bridge.



You'll love that pickup combo in it  I love it in mine haha


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 14, 2014)

mine I just got back with new paint job was originally painted in VK


----------



## Given To Fly (Mar 14, 2014)

WSchaferJR said:


> I owned a mint vk that I threw a CL/LF combo in, that thing was awesome.



I like this pickup combination in my JPX7; Petrucci knows what he's doing! 
But for this guitar, I was pondering a pair of Lundgren M7's. They are completely foreign to me which is part of the reason I want to try them. Then again, I may not keep this guitar, in which case I'll leave the Dimarzio's in. Decisions, Decisions !  All I know is the 6 strings are going first.


----------



## Steve_U1S (Mar 14, 2014)

I had been rocking a UV7BK ('greendot as generally known') since '91... and in 2000 I started looking again to see what was out there as a 'refret' option for my beloved UV, so as to share the load of fret wear with it.
Happened upon the RG7-620GN in a local retailer... played it. WOW.
First experience with the AANJ as well... stellar.
I bought it; it was brand new showroom floor material.

It actually took a while to get that one settled in; I eventually realized that it suffered from the pinched stud and thick knife edge issues known during that time period, and once I corrected that... bango.
... then the fact of the two humbucker combined with special switch really started to sink in...
That set the bar for me, whereas the Jems, and then Universe, had set the bar ahead of that for versatility.
The RG7 wiring/switching scheme gave me all kinds of options without the honestly annoying middle single coil being /right/ where the sweet spot I prefer to pick lives...

I immediately set about putting in the Blaze Custom bridge pickup, as I'd discovered that some time before, and had put that in my UV to wonderful results.

... and /then/ I discovered how much I liked the neck pickup, the New7 neck (N2)

I have gone to great pains to equip any 7-string I have with that pickup, which has meant swapping, purchasing... fortunately there are many who immediately pull the set out of an RG7 and put in something else.
To each their own; I have happily acquired several of those New7 necks as a result =]

I have 2 RG7s, the above-mentioned GN, plus a BK. and have since gathered up a couple of RG1527s as well... and while I have had tremendous satisfaction with the 1527s, I have a strong fondness for the LoPro7 (I believe the LoPro to be the ultimate Ibanez trem to date) so I gravitate a lot to those.
Not to knock the EdgePro(7) trems; locking stud mod makes those uber-stable as well.

So, short statement; acquiring my RG7 new in 2000 was a real game-changer for me. All of my other 'shredders' have been touched by the influence that guitar has had on what I found to be my ideal setup - at least for now =]

cheers.


----------



## Alex6534 (Mar 14, 2014)

Here's some pics of my 7620 in Royal Blue with purple BKP Painkillers, how much more metal can you get?! 

Question though - I'm after a fixed bridge 7 (7621 actually..) but having a hard time tracing one, whereas there are numerous 7620's flying about. If I was to block the trem and unlock the locking tuners would I be able to change tuning without worrying about the instrument becoming a train wreck?


----------



## Shawn (Mar 14, 2014)

Here's mine, an F97 and my first 7 which I've owned since 1998~





















Story~ 

It started out as a BK and refinished it back in 2002 only to have it re-refinished back in 2007 and the white blazes were put in back in 2003. Also swapped 5-way switch with a 3-way.


----------



## s4tch (Mar 14, 2014)

This thread is long overdue. I consider the RG7620 the best affordable 7-string guitar by a mile. The model has of course some limitations, mainly because of the scale length, but if you don't tune below A or G#, this might just be the only 7-string you'll ever need. 

I even love the understated looks of it. I'm not a huge fan of the RG line, still I find the VK incredibly sexy. I had two 7620s with that particular finish (1, 2), a 3rd with the Gray Nickel finish, and the 4th - a 3rd VK - is currently in transit, awaiting customs clearance, so I keep going back to the model. 

As some others stated, I'm also happy with the original pickups. They tend to be just a tiny bit muddy on the lower string if you have floppy strings, but overall, they sound much better, much more natural than most factory pickups. The 5-way switch's 4th position splits the bridge pickup, giving a twangy, quite Strat-like tone, so these are not only metal machines.

I can't praise enough the Lo-Pro. One of the most durable, most reliable trems ever made. Just check my thread about the Gray guitar - that proves my point. If you don't want a trem, you don't need to ignore the 7620: I installed a tremol-no in the 2nd VK and it gave a 99% true illusion of a hardtail; tuning stability, sustain, attack were like on a hardtail, individual saddle height setting option was the only thing I missed.

As for the neck profile: the bubinga stripe neck is a bit skinnier, thinner than the original quartersawn one piece neck. I prefer the meatier, rounder early necks, but the flatter, post-'99 necks were fine, too.

Bottom line: if you have a 7620 and you don't like it anymore, that's fine. Drop me a PM and I'll buy it.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 14, 2014)

Another pic.....back when I owned 3.....miss the GN and RB, especially the RB, it was mint!


----------



## mikolo (Mar 14, 2014)

My 99' 7620BK I just got a couple of days ago of craigslist for 460. Its a little worn but the neck is perfect, all it needs are new strings and intonation. The neck feels so much better then my 7321's. Pickups are not bad at all either!


----------



## larry (Mar 14, 2014)

I had 2 7620's from '99, one flat gray and the other gloss black. 





bought the black one first as a gift to myself for turning 19, the gray one followed at tax time. played the shit out of both of them but gravity eventually won. so, I salvaged remains from both casualties and created this mutt with some upgrades:








specs:
rg7620 neck and body
q-tuner hi-z bridge
q-tuner medium-z neck
Schaller sure claw
Schaller security locks w/ 1.5" screws
new output jack
new 3-way switch
new tone pot w/ .22u cap
dimarzio push/pull volume pot wired as blower switch

hasn't seen much action after rebirth though. m8m has been dominating, im afraid...


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice thread.

Good timing for me as I'm looking into these.

How would you compare the 7620 to its Successor the 1527 or even the lower 7420?

Those are the few I had in mind.

Side note: this band I'm going to join tunes to Drop G :/ 

Maybe I should skip all these and get a 27.5" scale haha.


----------



## larry (Mar 14, 2014)

the rg I posted is setup for drop G. works just fine. the band I used to play in used drop A and drop G, which was the main reason for buying a second rg.


----------



## Chudaism (Mar 14, 2014)

My '98 one in RB was my first seven string and I love it to death. I've since acquired a Mayones though and tbh it doesn't stand up against it, I don't even play it anymore so I'm considering selling it; I get the feeling I'll end up regretting it later but ehh.


----------



## decoy205 (Mar 14, 2014)

Just got my 2000 7421 today and the neck is maybe a touch thinner than my 7620. But the MIJ quality is there man. Nice to have an ibby again.
I played 2 indo 7s and 2 Chinese non rg 7s this past weekend and they do not even come close to these early production models. The frets were all sprouting out cutting your hands. I know some of that is due to the dry air this winter but this was bad. 

Bottom line is my 7620 is still the best production 7 I've played. I also agree about the lo pro trem. It's a great trem for those who are not crazy about floyds. They are so stable and smooth.


----------



## maliciousteve (Mar 15, 2014)

I had one in Royal Blue with Duncan Blackouts. I sold it to a member here for some reason, wish I kept the damn thing


----------



## Steve_U1S (Mar 15, 2014)

The RG7s were Prestiges before they started putting that name on them =]
I have a fondness for the 1527s as well... though I do like the form-fitted pickup routs on the RG7s, aimed directly at the DiMarzios being installed at the factory =]
The 1527s got some nice upgrades in more current neck construction, strength added at the headstock end courtesy of volutes and non-scarf joints... mind you, I take no issues with the scarfs on the various Ibanez 6s and 7s I have.

The RG7s are just great; meat and potatoes in terms of finishes, but that's the beauty of them I think - they're made to kick it.
I'd like to add a VK to the herd one day, if I manage to find a great condition specimen.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 15, 2014)

Wish I still had my VK


----------



## s4tch (Mar 15, 2014)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> How would you compare the 7620 to its Successor the 1527 or even the lower 7420?



Compared to the 1527:

+ Lo-Pro > Edge Pro. Locking studs, simpler construction, more durable finish.
+ Rounder 1-piece neck.
+ Cheaper.
+ Much better factory pickups

- 1527 has a stronger neck construction

I'd even pick the 7620 over the 1527 if they cost the same.

Compared to the 7420:

+ A lot better trem. Lo-TRS is not rubbish, but the Lo-Pro is pretty close to the perfect trem. If it had a locking option (I mean it would be possible locking the whole trem at zero position), it would be perfect. Lo-TRS has weaker materials, thus weaker durability, weaker tuning stability, and no locking stud.
+ Better pickups.
+ Considering the usual prices, I think the 7620 is a bigger bang for your buck, worth adding some $$$ to pick one over a 7420.

7420s are nice, too, especially with upgraded pickups and a blocked bridge.


----------



## russmuller (Mar 15, 2014)

I have a 7620 (was originally Cayman Green). Bought it new from Guitar Center in 1998. I absolutely love this guitar. It's comfortable, well made, and those New 7 pickups are not bad.

Listening example of original New 7's straight into a VHT Pittbull

I don't think I've played a production 7 string that I like better. Ultimately, I did replace the pickups since I wanted a little more output and tightness from the bridge. Being a DiMarzio guy for 10+ years, I went for the Blaze Custom and Air Norton 7. I couldn't have been happier. But then I decided to split the guitar into 2; the body would get a 27" conversion neck, and the original neck would get a GMC body.

The GMC project has hit roadblock after roadblock, but the baritone version is pretty much done. I opted for a custom Evangelion paint job. I've always thought Unit 01 was the shit, so now it's my guitar. djohns74 made an awesome neck for this guitar, including Unit 01 eyes as the 12th fret inlay. I had a BKP Holy Diver bridge and Emerald Neck, but upgraded to the Juggernauts.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 16, 2014)

russmuller said:


>



fcuking LOVE this guitar


----------



## s4tch (Mar 25, 2014)

I got two boxes today:


----------



## infernalservice (Mar 25, 2014)

Not a 7620 but the bridge and electronics were donated from one:




Black 7620 (3rd one I have owned)




The beat up one I refinished in burnt stain blue:


----------



## Fry5150 (Mar 26, 2014)

Managed to buy back my old 7620. It's from 2000 and honestly is still one of the best 7's i've ever played or owned. One of the few guitars that I got rid of then regretted.


----------



## movingpictures (Mar 26, 2014)

My 7620 w swirl- CL/LF pups... Flash makes it look more light than it actually is. Great guitar!!


----------



## hairychris (Mar 27, 2014)

I sold my 7621BK (yes, a 1, don't shoot me!) to another member on here as I picked up another 7. Neck was without the skunk stripe.

Sounded and played great stock. Pissed with myself that I sold it, I should have held on to that one.


----------



## TMatt142 (Mar 28, 2014)

Out of all my 7's I have or had (3 CT's, a CST, a Pwh Uni, I still play my 7620 and my 7420 the most. 7620 is currently in parts getting a 1/4" maple top.
They are just an all around great guitar IMO.


----------



## devastone (Mar 28, 2014)

I have a 7620 (with a swirled "universe/jem" style body) and a 1527. I find myself playing the 1527 more, I really like the neck on it, but they are both great guitars. I have an ash body and a padauk body from Area 51 that I am working on for the 7620, going to see which one I like better. 

They are both great guitars, I like the 1527 neck slightly (very slightly) better, but the differences are very subtle. I think I like the Lo-Pro on the 7620 better than the Edge Pro though. Can't really go wrong with either. Although, if they made a Cosmic Blue with a maple neck, I'd be all over that! 

The new RG752 looks like they have taken the best of both and put them together, now if they would only make a maple neck version!


----------



## ev_o (Mar 28, 2014)

Played a 7620bk a while ago when a guy in a band that was playing the same show had one. I fell in love and my 1527's are great, but when I get the funds I'll continue my search!


----------



## devastone (Mar 29, 2014)

ev_o, if that 1527m in your avatar is yours, I can make the 7620 thing happen for you, I'll even include a swamp ash UV body, a padauk UV body, and the basswood swirl jem/UV body that is currently on it. It plays and sounds better than the original body now and has Blaze Custom, Blaze single, and Blaze neck pups. Just sayin'... ;-) I really like the maple necks.


----------



## vhtforme (Mar 31, 2014)

Both of my 7620's with blaze custom's in the bridge. That is pretty much the only modification needed. I like the feedbacky N2, great guitar for the money.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## trayenshreds (Apr 7, 2014)

Damn guys! Thanks for sharing the sexy 7620's! I had a feeling there would be people on ss.org that appreciated these RG7's like I do.

Quick question for you guys that have modded the guitar out-

Will most passive pickups map to the 5-way toggle?

I'm really interested in trying a CrunchLab/Liquifier set- but I don't want to lose my 5way tonal capabilities, I really love those slappy twangy dirty tones I get out of the "2" and "4" positions digging into the single coils.

Is there a way to slap new pickups in there but retain the 5-way toggle for the HH configuration?

PS let's keep the pics of peoples 7620's coming!


----------



## kmanick (Apr 7, 2014)

re joined the 7620 group..................again for the 5th time
1998 Deep Royal blue (very dark compared to my previous 7620RB's) pulled the crunchlab and dropped in a blaze. Had Vic at the Axe palace do full set up for me and "satinize" the back of the neck. this is a pic form the for sale add, I'll post up some new ones when I get a chance. besides a couple of very minor chips this thing is in great condition.


----------



## trayenshreds (Apr 7, 2014)

^^^
That Royal Blue doe... how's that beast sound thru Axe FX?


----------



## kmanick (Apr 7, 2014)

trayenshreds said:


> ^^^
> That Royal Blue doe... how's that beast sound thru Axe FX?



now that is has the blaze in there it sounds quite good.
I've tried to get along with the crunchlab twice now in 2 different guitars. 
Just not for me...................


----------



## Toxic Dover (Apr 7, 2014)

I had a 7620RB a while back and sold it... Wish I hadn't, that thing was a beast.


----------



## decoy205 (Apr 7, 2014)

kmanick said:


> now that is has the blaze in there it sounds quite good.
> I've tried to get along with the crunchlab twice now in 2 different guitars.
> Just not for me...................



Curious what you didnt like about the CL. I just got one put in my 7421 and I'm not sure I'm sold on it just yet. How does the blaze compare?


----------



## kmanick (Apr 7, 2014)

decoy205 said:


> Curious what you didnt like about the CL. I just got one put in my 7421 and I'm not sure I'm sold on it just yet. How does the blaze compare?


Blaze sounds much fuller and smoother to my ears. I had the CL in my Rico when I first got it as well. Didn't like it in there either. Through a mesa mark series amp it sounds pretty good , but I think it really only nails one kind of sound well and that is the Petrucci sound. I find it to be a very "harsh ' sounding pickup.
I think the Blaze sounds much better with a lot of the other amp models in the Axe Fx II I have and the Blaze sounds better through my JSX too. This is the first time I've tried a Blaze , I usually just opt for a BK MiracleMan for the bridge (kills in a 7620) but I didn't feel like shelling out big cash for a pick up for this guitar so I figured I'd try a Blaze, and so far I really like it.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 8, 2014)

How ya been Nick?


----------



## kmanick (Apr 8, 2014)

TMatt142 said:


> How ya been Nick?


Doing good
got away from the 7's for a while but I'm starting to play them again
so............................here I go buying shit all over again


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 8, 2014)

kmanick said:


> Doing good
> got away from the 7's for a while but I'm starting to play them again
> so............................here I go buying shit all over again



Wanna buy a CT or CST?


----------



## kmanick (Apr 8, 2014)

TMatt142 said:


> Wanna buy a CT or CST?


pm'ed


----------



## Krucifixtion (Apr 8, 2014)

My friends buddy left his 7620 VK over at his house with probably no plans of ever playing the thing again. He also lives in Chicago. I've taken it out of the case and played it a bunch. It needs a lot of cleaning up and TLC, but i've been itching to take it apart completely and clean it up. I would love to refinish it, install some decent pickups, and do a nice setup on it.


----------



## trayenshreds (Apr 10, 2014)

Krucifixtion said:


> My friends buddy left his 7620 VK over at his house with probably no plans of ever playing the thing again. He also lives in Chicago. I've taken it out of the case and played it a bunch. It needs a lot of cleaning up and TLC, but i've been itching to take it apart completely and clean it up. I would love to refinish it, install some decent pickups, and do a nice setup on it.



Totally should do it dude. I'm about to have some of the techs at my work strip the finish on the body and on the neck, and do some fun pickup, knob pots, input jack, pickup selector-ish work to it, to really customize it and make it my own. I was debating selling this girl as I primarily play 8 strings now, however it's just too much a piece of my guitar history to ever let her go.. So I'm gonna customize the hell out of it!


----------



## s4tch (Apr 10, 2014)

trayenshreds said:


> Will most passive pickups map to the 5-way toggle?
> 
> I'm really interested in trying a CrunchLab/Liquifier set- but I don't want to lose my 5way tonal capabilities, I really love those slappy twangy dirty tones I get out of the "2" and "4" positions digging into the single coils.
> 
> Is there a way to slap new pickups in there but retain the 5-way toggle for the HH configuration?



All 4-lead pickups will do the trick. Branded pickups like DiMarzios or Duncans mostly have 4 wires.


----------



## ASoC (Apr 12, 2014)

My '98 7620RB that I bought from a member here. Since then, I've gotten rid of the tone knob (I put a white strat knob on the volume pot) and I've put an Air Norton 7 and D-activator 7 in the neck and bridge. This is my go to guitar and it turned me into a major Ibanez fan. I would love to get some more of these 





(Fun fact: This is one of the pictures that cycles on the SSO home page, and I'm very proud of that)


----------



## jedimindfrak82 (Jun 15, 2014)

I had a '99 BK that I owned for a long time and I wish I still had it... I put an Air Norton in the neck and a Blaze in the bridge and it was awesome. My "main" 7-string was a 1527 with the CL/LF combo, but honestly I think I played the 7620 more. After dabbling in other 7's for a while, I have a '98 7620VK arriving Monday!


----------



## D1m3b4g (Jun 16, 2014)

I have this guitar in an RB, it was my first seven that I picked up from a local seller in Southampton UK for a very cheap £250. Even had (and still has) the plastic on the back of the plates.

A little blurred but this is it:






I was fairly sure the pickups in this one are the Blaze 7s but I can't be certain?

I have a 2077xl incoming soon enough so I can do a comparison between the two, but I've always been quite appreciative of the fact this feels just like an oversized RG with a fast neck. Very playable.


----------



## beyondcosmos (Jun 23, 2014)

infernalservice said:


> The beat up one I refinished in burnt stain blue:



What was done for the burnt stain blue finish? I'd like to do something similar to an RG7321 I have.


----------



## infernalservice (Jun 25, 2014)

beyondcosmos said:


> What was done for the burnt stain blue finish? I'd like to do something similar to an RG7321 I have.



There is a DIY on project guitar. Strip the body to bare wood, sand smooth, burn with a heat gun as you like, stain with a minwax custom color (I think it was called bayou green, check project guitar). A lot of people stop there as the real bsb's had no clear, but I finished mine off in a satin poly so it didn't rub away on my skin and clothes.


----------



## trayenshreds (Jun 26, 2014)

s4tch said:


> All 4-lead pickups will do the trick. Branded pickups like DiMarzios or Duncans mostly have 4 wires.





Thanks for the info man!


----------



## SjPedro (Jul 2, 2014)

I have been following this and forgot to post my RB 

Got it for about 250 euros and it was badly advertised. guy at the store said it was a 7420..still I loved the color. told the guy to hold it for me.
Went to college and started "digging the dirt" figured out it wasn't the 7420 but the 7620 because of the pickup holes and the glorious Lo-Pro. 
Before the day was over (skipped a class), jumped on the subway and went to the store. Got it! as soon as the transaction was over told the guy what it actually was...he seemed a bit bummed... but hey...do your research buddy  

Put the CL/LF combo on it that was on my very first 7 (a jack&danny chinese P.o.S) and I have been a happy 7 slinger ever since


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jul 2, 2014)

Sweet find, man. And it's the RB. Gotta love uninformed salesmen.


----------



## beyondcosmos (Jul 2, 2014)

SjPedro said:


> I have been following this and forgot to post my RB
> 
> Got it for about 250 euros and it was badly advertised. guy at the store said it was a 7420..still I loved the color. told the guy to hold it for me.
> Went to college and started "digging the dirt" figured out it wasn't the 7420 but the 7620 because of the pickup holes and the glorious Lo-Pro.
> ...



No lie: the first 7 string I kept for more than 30 days was an RG7420 that Guitar Center advertised as an RG7620. I hadn't done all the research I should have.... and now I have a huge bias against that company


----------



## kshands (Jul 6, 2014)

I finally found this bird! F99 RG7620RB and a F99 RG7421CF


----------



## SjPedro (Jul 7, 2014)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Sweet find, man. And it's the RB. Gotta love uninformed salesmen.



indeed! previous owner must've kept the Ibanez case. This one came with what i think was once the case for a Gibson guitar or a hollow body of some sort due to it's size. my picture doesn't show it... but oh well... this guitar will never leave me I'll tell you that much! 

@beyondcosmos misinformed salesmen can get you the good or the bad, guess you got the bad side, but if it makes you feel any better I have no Guitar Center where I live but from what people say about it on this forum, I am kidna glad I don't


----------



## tender_insanity (Jul 7, 2014)

Here's my 7620


----------



## kshands (Jul 10, 2014)

Dude. That looks sweet! I want to buy a project 762x to swirl. I'm starting to dig the whoke swirled craziness.


----------



## kmanick (Jul 12, 2014)

tender_insanity said:


> Here's my 7620



NICE !! where'd you get the maple board neck?


----------



## AKan (Jul 12, 2014)

tender_insanity said:


> Here's my 7620



If you ever want to sell this, PM me please! That is gorgeous!


----------



## trayenshreds (Jul 18, 2014)

Quick update boys!






Today I added the DiMarzio/John Petrucci Illuminator 7 N/B pickups to my 7620!
These things sound hella good... I'm blown away. I still have yet to truly dig into them and do a wide variety of patch testing with my FAS Axe FX, however, the impression has clearly already been made. Will try to post sound clips ASAP!

A side note, I'm about to have my tech sand down the finish on this guitar.. and there is a pole broken in my Trem Bridge. I'm thinking about ordering the exact replacement from Ibanez, however, I'm also considering a bridge upgrade to a newer Edge Pro or Lo Pro.. Do any of you have any suggestions for this process or input? It would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

Tray


----------



## straymond (Jul 18, 2014)

Man, how did I miss this thread??

Here's mine.
I've removed the finish on the neck, put some D-activators in there, replaced the dots with abalone-ish, dremeled the pattern, and filled it with green nailpolish


----------



## dan0151 (Jul 18, 2014)

My Recently sold one


----------



## Semi-pro (Jul 18, 2014)

I kinda miss mine although it wasn't nearly as good as my UV7BK.


----------



## trayenshreds (Jul 18, 2014)

dan0151 said:


> My Recently sold one



Hey bud,

I'm trying to do something super similar to this. Take my 7620 down to a natural finish.. If you wouldn't mind, I have a couple questions!
-What did you use to coat the natural finish?
-What did you use to return the logo to the headstock?
-Did you purchase new hardware (Gotoh Tuners, Tremolo System) because currently my trem has a broken pole and I am looking to replace the hardware and sand the guitar down at the same time!

Thanks.. and that thing looks SWEEET


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Jul 18, 2014)

Here's my 98 RB when it had black Evo/AN





Here's my black 7620 with a neck made by member DJohns74. Seriously the best 7-string neck I've ever touched.


----------



## kshands (Jul 29, 2014)

I just bought another RG7620.. This time in BK.. Almost dead mint with UV case and original case candy. What have you guys planted in me?!?!


----------



## straymond (Jul 29, 2014)

kshands said:


> What have you guys planted in me?!?!



that's what she said.


----------



## trayenshreds (Jul 30, 2014)

straymond said:


> that's what she said.





Can't deny a good 7620 every now and then!


----------



## Alex6534 (Aug 14, 2014)

Will post mine up shortly, have a royal blue 7620 with purple painkillers. Also got one in black coming which I'll be modding with a pickguard and either white or zebra pickups. Has anyone tried Juggernauts in their 7620? Looking at juggs, black hawks or nailbombs.


----------



## trayenshreds (Aug 18, 2014)

Alex6534 said:


> Will post mine up shortly, have a royal blue 7620 with purple painkillers. Also got one in black coming which I'll be modding with a pickguard and either white or zebra pickups. Has anyone tried Juggernauts in their 7620? Looking at juggs, black hawks or nailbombs.



Cheers man! I'd love to hear some clips of BKPs in the 7620. I loaded mine with some DiMarzio Illuminators and those things are friggen amazing!

Where'd ya get the new 7620? I've been watching eBay pretty heavily


----------



## kshands (Aug 19, 2014)

trayenshreds said:


> Where'd ya get the new 7620? I've been watching eBay pretty heavily



Dude watch for the folks on Craigslist to make a post about a Ibanez 7 string guitar! There has been like 4 around me where people didn't know the model. They just knew it was a 7 string Ibanez MIJ. They let them go for almost bleached top soil.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Aug 19, 2014)

Alex6534 said:


> Will post mine up shortly, have a royal blue 7620 with purple painkillers.



I NEED TO SEE AND HEAR THIS GUITAR. 
Very curious to hear the Painkillers in basswood, as all the clips I've heard sounded like the Evolution (my favorite pickup ever). 
Also, purple rules.


----------



## russmuller (Aug 19, 2014)

Alex6534 said:


> Will post mine up shortly, have a royal blue 7620 with purple painkillers. Also got one in black coming which I'll be modding with a pickguard and either white or zebra pickups. Has anyone tried Juggernauts in their 7620? Looking at juggs, black hawks or nailbombs.



I have the Juggs in mine, but it's also got a djohns74 27" conversion neck so it's not quite apples-to-apples. I'd like the neck to be a little more glassy/chimey, but it's very clear and articulate. The bridge always f#$&king sounds natural and balanced, while still being edgy. To be honest, I think the bridge is probably the best humbucker I've ever played.

The only weakness is when you split the coils: it just sounds like a thinner, lower-output version of itself but without the openness or even noise you'd expect. I imagine this has something to do with the Alnico flankers that accompany the main ceramic magnet, but what the hell do I know.


----------



## russmuller (Aug 27, 2014)

Fixed!



russmuller said:


> I imagine this has something to do with the *ceramic 8* flankers that accompany the main *Alnico 5* magnet, but what the hell do I know.


----------



## jedimindfrak82 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oops, forgot to post mine... 





,1998 Vampire Kiss in 9.5/10 condition. No dings on the body, no rust on any of the hardware. I installed a huge brass block on the trem and a set of BKP Juggernauts and this thing kicks arse. The trem block made it a lot louder and fuller and the Juggs just kill with the stock 5 way switch and new CTS pots. Super versatile guitar now


----------



## Ancient (Sep 5, 2014)

So I've got this old 98-99 (without the skunk stripe on the neck) RG7620 that I've had for probably ten years that sat around for atleast the last 6 or 7 as I used some of its parts for other guitars and projects. After reading this thread and the high reviews these guitars get I think I'm gonna start getting her back to playing condition. 

I had a couple questions for you guys as I haven't been into Ibanez's for quite some time (I mainly play DeArmonds and Monson's). Does anyone know where I can find the output jack cover and which model number it should be? and also would black gotoh tuners off a six string RG be okay? I'm missing six of them which I gave to a friend to fix his broken guitar. After that I should be able to get it to playable condition.


----------



## Jazzedout (Sep 7, 2014)

Output jack cover and tuners are the same as the Japanese 6 strings I believe.


----------



## s4tch (Sep 8, 2014)

Ancient said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the output jack cover and which model number it should be? and also would black gotoh tuners off a six string RG be okay?



Tuners are the same on the 7620 than on any other MIJ Ibanez from that era. The output jack has no cover, it's the barrel type one:


----------



## Ancient (Sep 8, 2014)

Jazzedout said:


> Output jack cover and tuners are the same as the Japanese 6 strings I believe.



Awesome, thanks! I found the tuners and I think I found the plate as well, both on eBay. Can't wait to get this thing up and running.



s4tch said:


> Tuners are the same on the 7620 than on any other MIJ Ibanez from that era. The output jack has no cover, it's the barrel type one:



I may have worded wrong what it is I'm looking for. I found the output jack but what I need is the "control cavity cover" on the back. It's the black plastic square that covers the cavity for the output jack with the two offset holes for mounting.


Has anyone tried SD Black Winter's in a 7620? My main goal is a single pickup black metal machine and I love the Black Winters I have in my 6 six string but the body type and woods are very different (my six is Alder / Cherry).


----------



## s4tch (Sep 8, 2014)

OK, cool, I see. The official Ibanez site won't list the cover part no.:
RG7620GK

You might ask [email protected], he has all kinds of covers, see this page:
IBANEZ RULES!! - PARTS FOR SALE

Jack Cover	JEM/RG/UV - DISCON	4PT1RG4B	4PT1RG4B	0 $8.00
"	JEM/RG/UV	4PTX5A0006	4PTX5A0006	5 $8.00
"	JEM/RG/UV - Aluminum	4PT1RG4BA	4PT1RG4BA	0 $40.00
"	RG570 / Stretched D 4PT1RG41B	4PT1RG41B	2 $10.00
"	JEM7VWH	4PT1RG4PL	4PT1RG4PL	1 $10.00
"	RG - MIK / MII	4PT1CRG4B 4PT1CRG4B 1 $8.00

I think you might want the JEM/RG/UV cover, part no. 4PTX5A0006.


----------



## Ancient (Sep 8, 2014)

s4tch said:


> OK, cool, I see. The official Ibanez site won't list the cover part no.:
> RG7620GK
> 
> You might ask [email protected], he has all kinds of covers, see this page:
> ...



That's exactly the cover I'm looking for!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## jedimindfrak82 (Oct 13, 2014)

Anybody else here with a 7620? I wanna see some more geetar pron!


----------



## s4tch (Oct 13, 2014)

Just sold my 3rd 7620VK a couple of weeks ago:





















CrunchLab/Air Norton set, Tremol-No, perfect setup, minty bridge, great guitar. That was a feeler, but we'll have a kid and I had to pick one of this and my SLSMG, so it had to go. If I ever need a 7 again, I'll just get a 7620 or a fixed bridge version (7421/7621). Still my favorite affordable 7-string guitars.

BTW the axe is FS once again in Hungary, as the guy I sold it to needs an amp. Poor one, finally needs a loving home I guess.


----------



## AnP Hardcore (Oct 16, 2014)

Here's mine. I picked it up this week-end for 300&#8364; (about 385$). It's my first seven string and I can't stop playing it. It's so comfortable to play and it just sounds awesome. It's from 2000-2002 (3 piece neck). I'll maybe swap the pickups for some BKP Aftermath or Juggernauts. The floyd has been blocked and it's setup in Drop A. It's f***ing awesome


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Oct 16, 2014)

^^^ Yup.

The build quality and playability is unbelievable for the price on these.


----------



## trayenshreds (Oct 17, 2014)

s4tch said:


> Just sold my 3rd 7620VK a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> CrunchLab/Air Norton set, Tremol-No, perfect setup, minty bridge, great guitar. That was a feeler, but we'll have a kid and I had to pick one of this and my SLSMG, so it had to go. If I ever need a 7 again, I'll just get a 7620 or a fixed bridge version (7421/7621). Still my favorite affordable 7-string guitars.
> 
> BTW the axe is FS once again in Hungary, as the guy I sold it to needs an amp. Poor one, finally needs a loving home I guess.



Oh my god dude. I would have GLADLY taken this off your hands! Please let me know if you have anymore hahah.

PS: Glad to see this thread is alive and well everyone. I have some very cool info to share when I have a bit of time to make a post.
-Modifications to my 7620
-Updates on my findings while ordering replacement parts from Hoshino etc.
-Potentially I maybe possibly kinda have a second 7620 coming in the mail tomorrow... pics soon! 


Oh, also here's a test video I did with my '98 7620BK:


----------



## Ibz777 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi Guys
Back in the 90s I wanted an Ibanez Universe UV7PWH.
Ibanez had stopped making them and I couldn&#8217;t find a used one.

I found out from a buddy of mine that worked at GC that Ibanez was releasing a RG version of the universe.
As soon as he told me they had one, I ran down there, tried it and bought it for $1000 with a case.
I still have that RG7620BK today; it&#8217;s in 9.9 out of 10 condition.

I think RG7620s are the best bang for the buck as far as 7 strings go!

I keep my eye out for beaters to use for projects.
Here&#8217;s what I&#8217;ve got for RG7620s.

RG7620BK (my original one)
RG7620BK (10/10 I bought used)
RG7620VK Customized (VK body, GN Powder Cosmo hardware, UV777BK Pyramid neck and Gray Dimarzio TZ7/AN7)
RG7620GN Customized (Black hardware from another RG7620, Dimarzio D-Activator 7s Neck and Bridge)
RG7620BK Customized (All the parts went on an OOTS GMC7 H-S-H Swriled body, I Powder Coated most of the hardware Neon Green)
RG7620BK Customized (Waiting for Livewire Guitars to finish a GMC7 H-H Swirl on it, All the Hardware has been Powder Coated Neon Green, Dimarzio EVO7 and Blaze Neck Green and Black Zebra)
RG7620BK Customized (Waiting for Livewire Guitars to finish a RMC7 H-S-H Swirl on it, Half the hardware will be Red the rest will be Black, Dimarzio TZ7/Blaze Single/AN7)

I also have two more RG7620BKs in parts sitting here.


----------



## Alex6534 (Oct 18, 2014)

Ibz777 said:


> Hi Guys
> Back in the 90s I wanted an Ibanez Universe UV7PWH.
> Ibanez had stopped making them and I couldnt find a used one.
> 
> ...





I might have a BK coming, mint condition with mirrored pickguard and nazgul/sentient combo, anyone tried them in their 7620?


----------



## zasam4 (Oct 18, 2014)

my modded RG7620 with the my 2 RG550 Genesis reissues


----------



## Ibz777 (Oct 18, 2014)

Alex6534 said:


> I might have a BK coming, mint condition with mirrored pickguard and nazgul/sentient combo, anyone tried them in their 7620?


 
What do you want to see?


----------



## Ibz777 (Oct 18, 2014)

zasam4 said:


> my modded RG7620 with the my 2 RG550 Genesis reissues


 
Nice RG7620MDY


----------



## trayenshreds (Oct 20, 2014)

New '7620 for me today boys:







'99 Ibanez RG7620GN. 
Fresh off eBay, ready for a setup, cleaning, pickup swap, then immediately tuned to Drop G and thrown into recording for this weekends studio sessions! Stoked. 
All original parts included.. has a few cosmetics here and there but I accepted these factors in the first place!


Will post pics of both my 7620's together after their trip to my tech this week.


----------



## Ibz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

Here you go!
The Gray RG7620 has a dot neck on it now.
The GMC is not done yet, still needs a Green Vine!


----------



## trayenshreds (Oct 21, 2014)

Ibz777 said:


> Here you go!
> The Gray RG7620 has a dot neck on it now.
> The GMC is not done yet, still needs a Green Vine!



Nice 7s dude!


----------



## Deep Blue (Nov 15, 2014)

Just ordered a 7620 from my nearest guitar center. Pretty excited as this will be my first 7 string. Had them send a pic first to make sure it is in fact a 7620 and it seems to be in good condition. I'm cool with doing my own setup and paint condition won't be a problem as it will receive a repaint, probably a swirl. Will post a NGD thread when it arrives next week!


----------



## charlessalvacion (Nov 16, 2014)

Here's mine on the right.


----------



## mrjones_ass (Jul 6, 2015)

zasam4 said:


> my modded RG7620 with the my 2 RG550 Genesis reissues



Hey guys, this thread is great, dont let it die! 
The pickguard on that rg7620 looks great, my I ask were you got it?
All the ones on ebay look cheap. (has "ears" so that you direct mount the pickups in the body instead of the guard and the opening for the pickup switch is to big)

Any recomendations on pickguards would be appriciated!


I am a happy owner of two rg7620, both in BK.
I love the rg7620 so much.
Sadly somebody modded one of mine with an EMG in the bridge.
I actually kind of like the emg sound, but to me an ibanez 7string just looks totally wrong with a emg pickups. Like slamming a humbucker in a beutiful old vintage stratocaster. Just BADONG! (bad and wrong!)

Hence, I am considering hiding that emg routing cavity with a nice pickguard. Actually a one humbucker, one volume pot only pickguard is what I am looking for.
There are some one ebay, but I want a classic 3ply white or black one. The ebay ones all have flashy wierd colors.


----------



## mrjones_ass (Jul 7, 2015)

I have been researching the rg7620 o the forum and I am wondering about the limited run colors it was available in. Apart from the ones mentioned in the wiki about rg7620, there was also cayman green and iron pewter. In this thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/58033-rg7620-grey-nickel-skunk-stripe-egay.html
another third color is mentioned, but not specified. Does anybody what color the third limited one was?


----------



## cardinal (Aug 27, 2015)

I just picked one of these up. Been playing 7-strings for over 10 years and have owned some pretty fancy stuff but never one of these before (though I've had a thrashed 7621 for a while). 

I have to say the 7620 is killer. Ive been finding that the necks on my more recent Ibanez guitars feel wider than I'd like, but the 65mm 7620 neck feels great.

Quick pic just to show that you can still find these in great shape:


----------



## Albi (Sep 5, 2015)

My old RG7620 galaxy black, made in 2001 so it had the reinforcement stripe in the neck.
I always prefer the "striped" version of Ibanez necks, either 6 or 7 strings. In my hand they always feel a little thinner - which may be true, in fact the more stable construction allows to remove more mass.

Anyway, who cares. We're all here for the pr0n:


----------



## cardinal (Sep 5, 2015)

Beautiful guitar!


----------



## DiezelMonster (Sep 5, 2015)

This WAS a 7620, only the hardware is left!


----------



## Albi (Sep 20, 2015)

cardinal said:


> Beautiful guitar!


Thanks. It also played like a dream


----------



## Fierce_Swe (Sep 22, 2015)

Are RG7421´s welcome here?
I like the fixed bridge and the neck is very comfortable (it's a 7620 neck)
Pickups are replaced with DiMarzio Illuminators and they sound killer!









https://youtu.be/qYfFk8gCtWw


----------



## Fraz666 (Oct 21, 2015)

subscribed to this thread!
got my first RG7620GN today


----------



## ASoC (Oct 21, 2015)

Welcome to the family, bro! 

Here's mine it its current state with her sister, a 7421


----------



## Fraz666 (Oct 22, 2015)

First day of playing and I love the neck! it feels like a 6 string....

I got one question about my Grey Nickel:
mine it's without the cap of the 5way switch, the original one is grey? or black?
if is grey where I can buy the original part?
thanx !


----------



## dse7en (Oct 22, 2015)

I have a RG7620 that I purchased new in November 1997. It has been stored most of the time since then and is in amazing condition. It needs some adjustments on the floyd of course, but everything else is stock and in great shape. Is there still any interest in these guitars? There are a few on ebay here and there, but they always seem newer than mine. I know it was difficult to track it down when I bought it. I'm pretty sure I paid around $1200 for it back then.


----------



## herbmystic (Oct 23, 2015)

I picked up an RG7620VK a few months back and just had Lundgren M7's installed. I also got it wired like the JS models. 3 way switch, push/pull volume and tone knobs. 
The middle position pulled sounds fantastic for cleans. I haven't even had a chance to run it through my Dual Rec yet (in a few weeks). 
The pickup cavity was routed a little bit just so they'd fit. It was probably the first time the frets had been polished in the 16 years of its life too.


----------



## setsuna7 (Oct 23, 2015)

Don't know how I missed this thread.
Here's mine, an extremely rare Ishibashi exclusive, in Silverburst.

















it was practically mint, even the trem looks brand new for a 15 years old guitar.
It now has a D'activator bridge, Blaze neck.


----------



## russmuller (Oct 23, 2015)

dse7en said:


> Is there still any interest in these guitars? There are a few on ebay here and there, but they always seem newer than mine. I know it was difficult to track it down when I bought it. I'm pretty sure I paid around $1200 for it back then.



Yeah, these guitars are widely loved by 7-stringers. They seem to fetch between $400 and $600 (depending on the condition and mods).


----------



## ASoC (Oct 23, 2015)

russmuller said:


> Yeah, these guitars are widely loved by 7-stringers. They seem to fetch between $400 and $600 (depending on the condition and mods).



I have a friend who has an RB just like mine, but its not exactly playable right now. He told me he was going to sell it and, being a proper Ibanez whore, I asked how much (would love to have another of these, one in the factory RB paint and one in a crazy swirl or something). Homie said $700  I straight up laughed in his face. Mine is in way better shape (though still obviously gigged and toured with) and I only paid $450 with free shipping and an Ibanez UV case (the ones with the red lining). After modding it, I'm probably about $750 deep into it and I'm about $625 deep into the 7421 (that one was a killer deal, I just had to spend a lot of time restoring it)


----------



## setsuna7 (Oct 23, 2015)

Albi said:


> My old RG7620 galaxy black, made in 2001 so it had the reinforcement stripe in the neck.
> I always prefer the "striped" version of Ibanez necks, either 6 or 7 strings. In my hand they always feel a little thinner - which may be true, in fact the more stable construction allows to remove more mass.
> 
> Anyway, who cares. We're all here for the pr0n:



Wow dude!! never seen a GK 7620 before. That's not a refinished is it?


----------



## weirdoku (Oct 25, 2015)

Currently refinishing my 7620 to a surf green colour. Missing the bridge pickup but I have everything else ready. Can't wait to play it!


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan (Oct 26, 2015)

DiezelMonster said:


> This WAS a 7620, only the hardware is left!



hahaha is that my old bridge?


----------



## Albi (Oct 27, 2015)

setsuna7 said:


> Wow dude!! never seen a GK 7620 before. That's not a refinished is it?



Nope, all original. That's how cool galaxy black looks under proper light


----------



## DiezelMonster (Oct 28, 2015)

SlipknotKoRnfan said:


> hahaha is that my old bridge?



No sir, this is from my RG7620, yours is on one I have not put together yet


----------



## Fraz666 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello I got a question:
where can I buy the tremolo back plate of my RG7620?
maybe IBANEZ RULES!! - PARTS FOR SALE ? but is in backorder, it is 4PT1UV2 the correct code?


----------



## Sonicassaultphil (Oct 29, 2015)

I used to have a 7620VK that I loved dearly. But one of my ex-roommates girlfriends stole it and pawned it for drug money. I didn't find out it was missing till a few months later. 

I just purchased a 7620GN body. But am having a bitch of a time finding a neck for it. You guys have any recommendations on where it's best to look?


----------



## weirdoku (Oct 29, 2015)

Fraz666 said:


> Hello I got a question:
> where can I buy the tremolo back plate of my RG7620?
> maybe IBANEZ RULES!! - PARTS FOR SALE ? but is in backorder, it is 4PT1UV2 the correct code?



No point buying a 'genuine' piece of Ibanez plastic. Get yourself a sheet of acrylic or whatever you fancy, draw up some templates and get cutting.



Sonicassaultphil said:


> I used to have a 7620VK that I loved dearly. But one of my ex-roommates girlfriends stole it and pawned it for drug money. I didn't find out it was missing till a few months later.
> 
> I just purchased a 7620GN body. But am having a bitch of a time finding a neck for it. You guys have any recommendations on where it's best to look?



I'm assuming you have the lo-pro already? That itself costs a whole bunch, even second hand. You probably will come across complete 7620's instead of just the neck, which are harder to come by (when I was after one anyway). Might be more cost efficient to hunt down a decent complete 7620, take the neck then sell the rest to get some money back.

But if you have the $$$, get Perle Guitars or which ever luthier to make you a custom neck to your specs. I would have got a custom neck but I needed the lo-pro as well so I hunted down a complete 7620 (well, 7620 neck, 7420 body but with a lo-pro).


----------



## Sonicassaultphil (Oct 29, 2015)

weirdoku said:


> No point buying a 'genuine' piece of Ibanez plastic. Get yourself a sheet of acrylic or whatever you fancy, draw up some templates and get cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes thankfully I already have a bridge and everything for it. Really just looking for a neck. But I think I might have found one from an old friend. Also I have one of my buddies who is endorsed from Ibanez trying to score me a neck that might fit the 7620.


----------



## aesthyrian (Oct 29, 2015)

Here's a project of mine that I'm very close to completing. Sort of an EVO/UV7PWH inspiration. Started off as a boring black 1998 7620 that was my main guitar for years. Yes, it is also slightly relic'd, with some chips, UV aging of the nitro, and even a bit of checking of the nitro finish. Don't kill me! 

Hopefully I'll have a NGD up for it soon with much better photo's and a long list of modifications that were done to it.


----------



## setsuna7 (Nov 3, 2015)

aesthyrian said:


> Here's a project of mine that I'm very close to completing. Sort of an EVO/UV7PWH inspiration. Started off as a boring black 1998 7620 that was my main guitar for years. Yes, it is also slightly relic'd, with some chips, UV aging of the nitro, and even a bit of checking of the nitro finish. Don't kill me!
> 
> Hopefully I'll have a NGD up for it soon with much better photo's and a long list of modifications that were done to it.



That's nice brah!!!


----------



## Gravy Train (Nov 5, 2015)

There's a local RG 7321 for $200 available locally. Should I pull the trigger on it? It's completely stock. 

Thanks guys!  (Sorry if this is not the right thread to ask!)


----------



## s4tch (Nov 6, 2015)

^Fair price, but not a bargain.


----------



## mrdm53 (Jan 18, 2016)

Do you think that 2000 7620 with missing handle for $360 is a steal? i've got an used RG7620 for that price, but the seller refused to ship it outside his city, so i ask my friend to pick that up

RG 7620 GN anyway, $360 with non-original hardcase


----------



## ej207t (Jan 19, 2016)

zasam4 said:


> my modded RG7620 with the my 2 RG550 Genesis reissues



Every time I see this 7620 I get stiff in the pants


----------



## TruckstopChuckie (Feb 23, 2016)

Forgot this club.

My bubinga striped neck GN 7620, before I swapped out the Invaders with a set of Dimarzio's.


----------



## powderedtoastman (Feb 23, 2016)

There was a used 7620 at a shop near me, I saw it in their online system so I ran down to check it out a little over a week ago. It's on consignment and they want 400 for it but it was missing the locks for the nut, there was a nice ding in the back of the neck, and the back of the body was chewed to hell. The trem seemed to be in reasonable shape. I say noooo thank you for 400 but I guess it should be possible to try to barter with them...


----------



## DownTuner (Feb 25, 2016)

Here's my '98 RG7620. One of the previous owners had it refinished, it's satin black now. It's seen a ton of gigs and has countless dings and paint chips. The neck and frets are in superb condition though, hard to believe the guitar is almost 20 years old. This is probably my favorite guitar ever and I've had quite a few guitars. I had this guitar for about 3 years, then sold it to a friend who owned it for a good 2 years. Recently I was able to convince him to sell it back to me because it was the guitar I regretted selling the most. I'm so happy I have it back in my life. I'm thinking of getting it refinished, not that the dings bother me or anything, I just want this guitar to look as good as it sounds and feels.


----------



## mrdm53 (Mar 7, 2016)

May i join the club? Here's my RG7620 Grey Nickel. previous owner might hate this guitar, since i got mine in not-so-good condition (long scratch on front, few dings on back, busted up electronics, missing handle) but still playable. I'm going to swap the electronics with CTS pot + pushpull potentiometer for one (basically an on/off tone control, just like Chris Broderick's signature Jackson), and change the pickups into Dimarzio D'activators. 

Is staining the neck a good idea? I probably want to do that in the future, but as for now i'm going to send this guitar to my tech for setup


----------



## powderedtoastman (Mar 7, 2016)

ej207t said:


> Every time I see this 7620 I get stiff in the pants



I wonder what it costs to get that maple board going on one of these..


----------



## Ps43203 (Mar 28, 2016)

I can't believe I missed this thread. Anyway here is my Rg7620, originally VK, but refinished to what you see here. I have spent YEARS working on this, at it's current state, it is the most solid guitar I own. No shims ANYWHERE, stripped neck, which originally came to me broken, but is barely noticeable and issue free. I have been thinking of selling it, but I can never bring my self to do it. It has hours and hours of time spent on it. Just recently had a super 5 way switched and level and crown done on it, by my tech. Here it is!


----------



## Ps43203 (Mar 28, 2016)

Here is the head, sorry i forgot it.


----------



## Ps43203 (Mar 28, 2016)

I am not too good with a camera, I'll try and do some better shots here soon.


----------



## Alcs (May 4, 2017)

Just bought a 7620 with a nazgul/sentient set that seemed to fit the bill. It's a bit of a beater though looking at the pics and didn't get to try it first due to distance, but the price was reasonable considering I live in Finland. The finish though is Royal Blue which should be called Royale with Cheese so any suggestions?


----------



## lucasceppaia (Aug 8, 2018)

With pleasure I work with this page. My name is Luca, for years I was a turnist guitarist, then I moved into the repair and restoration of solid body guitar. I have dozens of guitars and I can confirm that the RG 7620 is the best 7 strings massively produced (the universe is good too, but I think the blazer really terrible pickups,the middle pickup is useless, as well as the pickguard. But this is mine personal opinion) I will give you some indications and advice, however, specifying the suffering between the first series (one piece maple neck) and second series (3 pieces neck).

Maple quality of neck first series better than the second (first seriers use high quality hard maple)

Frets quality first series better than the second

Tuning machine of second series better than the first

Basswood boby quality is the same first second

Painting quality second series better than first (but both delicate)

Pickup and electronics the same first second (I prefer to remove treble bleed cap on volume)

Quality Bridge is the same but I have noticed how on these bridges with black cosmos finish is much more delicate and oxidizes much more easily than the black standard 

In conclusion, I think that an RG7620 second series is of superior quality than any current premiun series, while a first series RG7620 has the same quality as a current J.custom


Personally I think that the original Dimarzio (new7 or custum7) neck and bridge are not of the same merit. My vote for the bridge is 58/100 while the neck 92/100, so I highly recommend to keep the neck and replace only the bridge pickup

For anyone who wants even better, the instrument can look for a body from an Ibanez K7 (the mahogany of those years is now impossible to find as now forbidden)

But the problem is finding a guitar stored with love,avoid lemon guitar(ever check fine the neck condition)and avoid Ebay..hehehe..a right price for a giutar in good condition is 450-600 $ .. it's always a used tool

Pay close attention to possible crack on neck behind the trussroad regulation .. if present, keep them, otherwise I will explain later how to prevent them

Sorry for my English, but I hope I have been helpful.Regards.Luke


----------

